# Hi Gentlemen!!!!!



## Robbie (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm a rookie in this forum so first of all, excuse me for my bad english, i'm french but i'll try to do better next time 
This site is very complet and it's a real pleasure which to traverse it


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 13, 2006)

A Frenchie??? Oh sh*t, there goes the neighborhood...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## Tiger (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard Robbie! 

Don't worry about Les he's been munching too many "Freedom Fries"


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 13, 2006)

hehe....


----------



## Henk (Jun 13, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> A Frenchie??? Oh sh*t, there goes the neighborhood...



  , well maybe he is not so bad.

Welcome Robbie.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 13, 2006)

maestro is a franco


----------



## Erich (Jun 13, 2006)

Robbie, Bojour


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome Robbie to the forum.It is nice to read somebody who doesn't come from the Eglish speaking countries.N'est pas?


----------



## mikamee14 (Apr 8, 2009)

Your fine at Englesh Robbie, WELCOME!


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 8, 2009)

Robbie:

Welcome from Michigan in the US of A!

A long time ago I spent a weekend in Paris. That was May, 1983. I was there for the Paris Air Show. It was quite a sight! I saw many other interesting parts of the City of Lights. I had a very nice time. It was a weekend I will always remember.

And your English is much, much better than my French! So I will not complain!

So as they say in the Navy, Welcome Aboard!

Bill G.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2009)

Way to bump a 3 year old, 3 post wonders welcome thread. F*cking pointless.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey mikamee, stop reading posts through the bottom of a Budweiser bottle. Please!


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 9, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Marcel (Apr 10, 2009)

Go away


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2009)

WTF?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2009)

You guys realize how old this thread is right?


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 10, 2009)

3 posts only. He must have surrendered.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 10, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You guys realize how old this thread is right?



Yup, that's the fun of it


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Yup, that's the fun of it


----------

